# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  Hypancistrus sp. L173 Breeding Project

## Gecko

These 2 rare Hypancistrus sp. I acquired 1.5 years ago are finally well into adulthood and sexually matured. They are id as L173 which were once considered as variants of Hypancistrus zebra but now generally accepted as a separate species. A L173 also cost twice the price of a L46.

An interesting shot to demonstrate the difference between a L46 (left) and a L173 (female, right). What I have observed as the differences are the eyes, tail, and size.


I am very lucky to get a male and a female, now they have their own 4 footer tank (sharing with some zebras). Fish pics are older which needs to be updated, tank shots taken last night.

Male: TL 3.5"


Female: TL 3"



L173 Breeding Tank


Next to the Zebra Breeding Tank


Wish me luck guys, I am really looking forward to the sight of baby L173 swimming in my tank! :Smile:

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Nice fishes. They look like "curly L46s". :Opps:

----------


## bossteck

All the best for your project!

----------


## Gecko

Thanks Eric, Chongyu. Really looks like curly L46...I was misled too, I thought I was buying L98s (THE original curly L46). The shipping document from Japan via QH stated L98.

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Oh I didn't know there was an original curly L46. I was just refering to the looks alone.  :Smile:  And good luck in breeding them.  :Wink:

----------


## Savant

Those are really nice... I wonder if they will be more 'available' in the market in the future... Good luck with your breeding project!!

----------


## celticfish

Nice picture update.
btw how large were they when you first got them and when?

----------


## Gecko

Slightly less than 2 years ago. Did not measure them (you know how scientific I am) - about 2"...grew 1"+ ever since...

----------


## mobile2007

Err... i found the color and pattern of these catfish very similar to tibetan dzi.

----------


## Quixotic

The black bands of the L173 certainly looks thicker than L046. I think there should be plans on getting more specimens of L173?  :Wink: 

Best of luck Lawrence, hope to some babies soon!

----------


## Gecko

Thanks, but it might take years, if ever. 

There is 10x L173 for US$9000++ on Aquabid right now. There is a reason why they cost more than L46  :Knockout:

----------


## celticfish

@ mobile2007,
The darker colour is dark brown for the dzi beads...  :Opps: 

@ Gecko,
Thanks!
That's another piece of information on growth rate for me!  :Grin: 
Let's see how the order pans out for the two fellas in PF. 
Might turn out to be a good buy or a disaster story...

----------


## Gecko

Not sure about the good buy part - look at the pricing...

he has so many zebras to sell but only 15x L173...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/aucti...er&Zebraplecos

----------


## Quixotic

However, considering that this merchant *always* has unlimited supply of L046 to sell, no matter how many people have won the bids each week, is rather suspect. I would be wary and cautious of them.  :Razz:

----------


## drakeho

> Not sure about the good buy part - look at the pricing...
> 
> he has so many zebras to sell but only 15x L173...
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/aucti...er&Zebraplecos


be waiting for your F1 man ... hehehe

----------


## benny

One of the most elusive _Hypancistrus_ species to acquire. Great setup there gecko!!

Cheers,

----------


## Gecko

Thanks Benny! The Hypan holy grail is the L250.

Hoping that L173 could be as prolific as their zebra cousins.

----------

